# 2015 North Central Regional Champion!



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carma got her IPO3 this weekend, first place finish and qualifying score for the USCA IPO3 National Championship! 17 weeks after her litter, I couldn't be more proud. 99-94-96P with some minor flaws under some high level judging by Nikki Banfield. 

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

My once in a lifetime dog. I love this girl :wub:

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr

2015 North Central IPO Regionals by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Major kudos to you and Carma!!


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I think when people look at scores they really need to understand the difference between working judges vs show judges and club trial vs Regional /Nationals. Being in the 90s is much more meaningful under those judges and in those competitions.
Great Job!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Fantastic!Great job by you both!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

You go!!! BIG Congratulations to you both.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.

Are you planning on going to Nationals?


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congratulations! Carma is one special girl!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS. It was beautiful watching you girls work.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Watching the videos, I think you'd definitely be competitive in a National. Congrats again.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so exciting, huge congrats to both of you! Love that fuzzy girlie. :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Great job! Congrats on your success.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Way to go you two! :toasting:


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty impressive on any ones field

Is Queen goin a bit far here??






Live aid version is pretty epic


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Big Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lee


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations! :congratulations:
My friend was there and watched you.....said you and Carma were an AWESOME sight!

Moms


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Omg Carma put some clothes on you're so naked. 

I'm not surprised in the least, you guys are an awesome team and put in so much work. I've said it already but super big congrats!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Congratulations and she looks so regal in that ribbon!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

WOW!!!! thank you for sharing!! Big congrats to both of you!!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

CONGRATS!!!! Carmy is awesome, I can't wait to see what comes next


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congrats! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## ChunksDad (Jan 6, 2014)

Congratulations.. Good luck in the nationals...


----------

